# Fische für längere Zeit einmachen/einlegen 6-12 Monate



## noroc (16. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin gradezu begeistert von den kompetenten Beiträgen in diesem Forum. Und ich hoffe auch hin und wieder etwas beitragen zu können.
Ich bin Stefan, habe vor 1 Woche meine Prüfung gemacht , inoffiziell bestanden, habe fast keine Ahnung vom Angeln (bis auf das dürftige Prüfungs Wissen) und nur ein wenig Praxis in den USA gesammelt....

Ich suche ein Rezept zum einmachen im Glas von Fischen...
hier wurden einige Rezepte gebracht wie man Fische in eine Marinade aus Essig und Wein (Bratheringe) einlegt und das dies dann 4-6 Wochen im Kühlschrank haltbar ist.
Ich möchte den Fisch in der Marinade (oder ähnlich) im Glas wie Gurken für mehrere Monate einmachen. Ich habe nicht so viel Zeit oft angeln zu gehen, Esse aber gerne Fisch.


Auch habe ich in einigen Beschreibungen von Anglern gelesen das die Flussbarsch Süss Sauer einlegen und das für mehrere Monate ....

Vielleicht hat einer eine Info wie man Fische einlegt einmacht für mehrere Monate...

DANKE

Stefan


----------



## chippog (16. März 2004)

ein klassiker ist ohne zweifel das einsalzen. reichlich grobkristalines kochsalz, niemals meersalz nehmen, da es nicht genau so gut konserviert, abwechselnd mit ganzen, grossen, fette , entschuppten heringen, so ab mindestens zweihundert gramm, ehr grösser, in eine lebensmittelechte tonne legen. mit salz anfangen und aufhören. das ganze mindestens drei wochen reifen lassen. das hält recht lange. bei der verarbeitung die heringe nach geschmack, zwölf bis vierundzwanzig stunden wässern und dann einlegen, zur not auch braten, was ich persönlich zu salzig finde. soll auch mit makrele und köhler gut klappen. letztendlich gilt das für die meisten arten. einfrieren gerde von mageren fischfilets ist natürlich viel bequemer und salzarmer! auch die verarbeitung ist natürlich wesentlich vielfältiger! die käuflich erworbenen "schwedenhappen", eingelegte heringe, sind auch recht haltbar. ich frage mich, ob die kurz ultrahoch erhitzt worden sind. das so von meiner seite! viel erfolg! chippog


----------



## FroDo (17. März 2004)

Hallo,



> hier wurden einige Rezepte gebracht wie man Fische in eine Marinade aus Essig und Wein (Bratheringe) einlegt und das dies dann 4-6 Wochen im Kühlschrank haltbar ist.



diese rezepte sind schon mal ein guter ausgangspunkt. Längere haltbarkeit sollte sich dadurch erzielen lassen, dass du die fische in der marinade anschließend noch einkochst. Dazu gibt es spezielle Gläser die sich durch längeres (so 1,5 - 2 h) erhitzen dicht verschließen. Das ganze hält dann mindestens 1/2 jahr.

Frag am besten mal ne zünftige hausfrau (oma, mutti?) wie das einkochen geht. Da wist du sicher ein paar gute tipps bekommen. 

Petri Heil
#h


----------



## noroc (18. März 2004)

Danke Ihr zwei!

mal sehr ob das klappt... wär schad um die schönen Fische 

cu

Stefan


----------



## chippog (19. März 2004)

es gibt da noch eine spezielle art, köhler einzusalzen. das ganze dauert zwei jahre, bis es fertig ist...


----------

